# Upgrading from 9-BETAx to 9.0-RELEASE



## freethread (Jan 20, 2012)

I upgraded my home server from 9-BETA1 to 9.0-RELEASE using freebsd-update, all went right but last step after reinstallation of all installed ports.
I was logged on from a remote section (SSH), I made all steps described in the handbook (this is the way I always use to upgrade FreeBSD).

*freebsd-update -r 9.0-RELEASE upgrade*
*freebsd-update install*
reboot (with reboot command).
*freebsd-update install*
*portmaster -f -a* (reinstallation of all installed ports in tmux to be able to logoff from SSH session)
*freebsd-update install*
The last step wasn't properily executed, after 1-2 mins the SSH connection was lost, I didn't execute it in tmux so the session aborted on server. I ran another SSH session to inspect running tasks with top, no sh process was running and no other running processes. Finally the /var/db/freebsd-update directory still contain this

```
total 5472
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   14B 2012.01.18 03:21 f465...336-rollback@ -> install.KFajN0
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  -  5.3M 2012.01.18 03:20 files/
drwx------  2 root  wheel  -  512B 2012.01.20 03:36 install.KFajN0/
drwx------  2 root  wheel  -  512B 2012.01.17 19:43 install.vm2bU9/
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  -  800B 2011.10.22 05:59 pub.ssl
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  -   74B 2012.01.17 19:50 serverlist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  -   99B 2012.01.17 19:48 serverlist_full
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  -   50B 2012.01.17 19:50 serverlist_tried
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  -  225B 2012.01.17 19:50 tINDEX.present
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  -  110B 2012.01.17 19:50 tag
```
the sub-directory files is still full of files.
Was last step still undone? Now I started the kernel recompilation in a tmux section so I can't try to restart the freebsd-update command. It's correct to try to restart it?


----------



## freethread (Jan 20, 2012)

I locally (on the system) ran [cmd=]freebsd-update install[/cmd] again when finished to compiling kernel, it said there's nothing to do and run it with fetch command, so the upgrading process was done. The last step should only clean up the system from unneeded files, the system work with new kernel and the disk space is ok, I think the work is done.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, you can basically run the install as many times as you like. If there's nothing to do it'll tell you, it won't break your system


----------



## freethread (Jan 20, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, you can basically run the install as many times as you like. If there's nothing to do it'll tell you, it won't break your system



Yes, and without breaking services (few secs while rebooting only): DNS, NTP, Web and Mail.
I'm not sure but in the past I started the command
`# portmaster -f -a`
or
`# portmaster -fa`
to rebuild all ports but portmaster exited with somenting like 'the option -a must be specified alone', now worked.


----------

